

Smart Watchers - micrypt
http://kyrobeshay.com/post/60387655373/smart-watchers

======
CoreLogic
DOA, no one will buy them.

The only real value would have been entry level $99 smart phone with stripped
down features, or medical device to track your heart beat. It is just
redundant otherwise. I need something on my wrist to tell me to get my phone
from my pocket? Talking to a watch is just ridiculous.

Overpriced, oversold, just over. Dead on arrival.

It is ironic because the smartphone killed the wrist watch; in the modern age
you know what time it is every time you look at your phone.

waste of time, money and talent if you ask me

------
marcosdumay
> always measuring, always sensing, always watching

Is that something to fear or commemorate? We need alternatives to Android.

------
wcoenen
I can't tell whether this is satire or not.

~~~
kyro
It's not.

~~~
brianbreslin
what about stuff like garmin gps watches or tomtom multisport watches that
already track tons of data?

------
Cyril-Boh
Is watchers (with an s) a typo?

